# 4 Mama Dogs in Da House



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Willow had her litter this afternoon. Three boys, and two girls. A very flashy litter! The first three came ten minutes apart! She had an easy delivery of good sized puppies. They're all strong, and good nursers right off.

I'll get some pictures up tomorrow. We've never had this many litters at one time before. I guess it was lucky that Nike and Blanchi had small litters, but their puppies are already good at using litter boxes, so it shouldn't be too bad. We'll have a long break after this. With all that the Mamas eat, I feel like I'm a waiter going from one end of the house to the other, but we're having fun. It was really nice of Willow to have hers during the daytime.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

Congratulations! I can't wait to see the pictures! I just love itty bitty puppy pictures! The last ones were adorable. 

How many litters do you usually have in a year?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

We have averaged about 3-1/2 litters a year, normally. All the girls came in season close to the same time this year. Blanchi will be retiring after this litter, but the other girls are still young, so we might not have this many litters next year.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, I can't WAIT to see Willow's pups!!! Any Kodi/Razzle/Willow look-alikes?


----------



## LovellCS (Mar 2, 2015)

Very excited to see the pups, Tom! Hope they all manage the busy house


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LovellCS said:


> Very excited to see the pups, Tom! Hope they all manage the busy house


Oh, I can guarantee you that Pam and Tom can handle it. They are THE BEST at raising puppies.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I am sitting here with my mouth open trying to imagine your house in about 6 weeks. What a riot. Enjoy yet another set of beautiful babies. Cannot wait to see pics.


----------



## LovellCS (Mar 2, 2015)

krandall said:


> Oh, I can guarantee you that Pam and Tom can handle it. They are THE BEST at raising puppies.


That's what I've been able to gather, too! And that's why I'm so excited about the new pups


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

OH WOW!


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

Congrats, good thing you don't have to give out cigars for each one :cheer2:
Can't wait to see the pics.
Nadine


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Hopefully, pictures tomorrow. Blanchi's puppies needed to start eating today, and that's always a messy job on both ends. All puppies are healthy, strong, and gaining weight.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Willow got out of the whelping box to eat, so I grabbed the camera>


----------



## Wags Mom (Dec 15, 2013)

What a pretty litter of puppies!


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

What precious little ones.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

They are just too cute!!!!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations, again! Love the blacks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Willow got out of the whelping box to eat, so I grabbed the camera>


Oh, so cute!!!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Aww sweet.


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

They are precious, Tom.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Any pix of the older pups coming soon?!?!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

If Pam can ever get off the phone, we'll get some today.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> If Pam can ever get off the phone, we'll get some today.


Ha! I've been trying to leave her alone!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Karen, is your next puppy in one of these litters???


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pictures are in the camera, but probably won't get put up until tomorrow.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> Karen, is your next puppy in one of these litters???


Fingers are crossed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Pictures are in the camera, but probably won't get put up until tomorrow.


OooooKaaayyyy.... I gues I can wait!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Pam just published today's pictures to the website.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

krandall said:


> Fingers are crossed!


Oh, the cat's out of the bag! I think Kodi needs a very spunky little sister.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Pam just published today's pictures to the website.


Just keep getting cuter!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

RitaandRiley said:


> Oh, the cat's out of the bag! I think Kodi needs a very spunky little sister.


I just want the best puppy for me. Not worrying about sex or color! 

&#8230;And I want another good working dog, but I don't want one with so much spunk that it bosses my darling Kodi around!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I am very excited for you! Kodi is going to love having a little buddy to play with


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my, are so cute.Growing so fast. Love the pics. Bad news, it makes me want another one.


----------



## civano (Sep 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> Fingers are crossed!


How exciting. Do you find out as they get older if one is a match for you?


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Will it be a boy or girl?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

civano said:


> How exciting. Do you find out as they get older if one is a match for you?


I will definitely be getting a puppy from Pam and Tom this spring. I don't know yet which litter it will be from. At this point, they are just all adorable balls of fluff!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather Glen said:


> Will it be a boy or girl?


Don't know yet. The working dog temperament and great structure are MUCH more important to me than the sex of the puppy. There are pros and cons to both boys and girls.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Karen!! Congrats! You are going to have such fun raising a little puppy again! They are all so adorable!


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Lucky puppy to end up with karen!


----------



## Thebean28 (Jan 4, 2013)

How exciting! The puppies are beautiful and I'm so excited for Karen and Kodi! Can't wait to see which one is your puppy Karen


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Karen, that is wonderful news. Lucky you, lucky Kodi, lucky puppy.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Karen, that is wonderful news. Lucky you, lucky Kodi, lucky puppy.


We'll see what Kodi thinks when the puppy starts hanging from his ears and chewing off his moustache! :laugh:


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

He'll adjust, for sure! How fun to add to your family!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Ha, ha the joys of puppyhood. There was a 3 month old pup at our breeders which she had kept back for the show ring when I took Ollie over for boarding. We put the pup down for Ollie to meet. He had never seen a baby puppy before and the little one, so used to roughhousing with all the other adult dogs in the house, went crazy excited with Ollie. My brave boy hid behind my legs, scared of this little critter. It was hilarious.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Ha, ha the joys of puppyhood. There was a 3 month old pup at our breeders which she had kept back for the show ring when I took Ollie over for boarding. We put the pup down for Ollie to meet. He had never seen a baby puppy before and the little one, so used to roughhousing with all the other adult dogs in the house, went crazy excited with Ollie. My brave boy hid behind my legs, scared of this little critter. It was hilarious.


Fortunately, Kodi really likes puppies, and has had a lot of experience socializing small breed puppies at our training center. We've also had LTOS of play dates with small puppies. But that's different than when the puppy goes HOME after they play. It'll be different when he figures out that the puppy is here to stay! 

I'm SURE he'll be fine with the puppy&#8230; I just don't want the puppy to push him around too much!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

They will work it out. Kodi will let puppy know when it is enough and puppy will get it. If Kodi has puppy experience he will be a pro. Between you and Kodi I have no doubt this pup will be great.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Today, Nike and Blanchi's puppies had their play time out in the living room with all the other dogs. The weather is nice enough that we had the door open going out on the screened porch. None of them are afraid of anything they saw, and they got to meet all the other dogs up close and personal.

One litter box in the living room, and one little piddle on the floor. I missed who did it, but we aren't worried at this age.

It was funny that they kept trying to nurse on Tibi or Willow, and they were going to allow it, but we didn't let them for risk of bothering the milk production for the little puppies. Nike and Blanchi have slowed up nursing theirs, and those puppies have been eating food lately.

They all had a big time, and little tails wagged the whole time. Sorry, but we were too busy to take and pictures or videos. We will as they get just a little older, and don't need help finding the litter boxes in a larger area.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

I haven't weighed in, Karen, because I knew you were going to get a puppy from one of the four litters and that you're going down in a couple of weeks to check them out. I know you wanted another performance dog, but didn't realize that you were going to be entering the conformation ring as well. Boy, you will need a "super" puppy to handle all the different competition ahead! Are you getting involved in conformation because you plan to go into breeding eventually? What about Kodi, will you still be still be competing with him too? You're certainly going to have your hands full, but if anyone can do it, you can. I hope the stars align for you, but with four litters on the ground, how can you miss. Best of luck and have fun on your visit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> I haven't weighed in, Karen, because I knew you were going to get a puppy from one of the four litters and that you're going down in a couple of weeks to check them out. I know you wanted another performance dog, but didn't realize that you were going to be entering the conformation ring as well. Boy, you will need a "super" puppy to handle all the different competition ahead! Are you getting involved in conformation because you plan to go into breeding eventually? What about Kodi, will you still be still be competing with him too? You're certainly going to have your hands full, but if anyone can do it, you can. I hope the stars align for you, but with four litters on the ground, how can you miss. Best of luck and have fun on your visit.


Absolutely NO to breeding, Mary!!! I'll leave that to the experts!!! It would just be fun to have a dog with a title at each end.  It shouldn't be impossible to find it all in one package. There are lots of dogs who do both in many breeds, including a few Havanese.

And OF COURSE I'll still trial with Kodi!!!! That wouldn't be very fair just to set him aside!  Besides, it would be a terrible time to stop, just now as he's approaching Utility level and doing so well.

This puppy won't be ready to trial for AT least 18 months or so, so we SHOULD be able to fit some conformation in during that time. Whether I'll stick with it? Who knows. But I'd at least like to learn more about it.

And Kathy Coder does it with three (HOW, I don't know!!!) so I should be able to handle two!  Actually most of the obedience (and agility) people I know have one higher level dog and a younger one coming along.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Absolutely NO to breeding, Mary!!! I'll leave that to the experts!!! It would just be fun to have a dog with a title at each end.  It shouldn't be impossible to find it all in one package. There are lots of dogs who do both in many breeds, including a few Havanese.
> 
> And OF COURSE I'll still trial with Kodi!!!! That wouldn't be very fair just to set him aside!  Besides, it would be a terrible time to stop, just now as he's approaching Utility level and doing so well.
> 
> ...


I knew Kodi wouldn't be cast aside, but I didn't know whether he had received all his titles. I forgot he is working on his Utility title. Does he have everything else, or are there more titles to be had?

If you do conformation with the new puppy, maybe I'll see you at the Cranberry Cluster this September. Bud and I work the entrance gate on Thursday and I stewart rally on Sunday. I am also the corresponding secretary for the club now, having been voted in this year. I usually see Kathy competing in rally. Last year she did a brace with Laci and Blaze. It was interesting to watch. I also know that Pam shows in conformation and, of course, Elinor showed Tony there a few years back. One of the consistently strong competitors each year, however, is Fuzzy Farm. They just had two litters in February and are planning on keeping two or three puppies to show.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Kodi will need lots of extra attention…Even now Scout can be sleeping and if he is aware Truffles is getting any attention he comes running. He will sit, stare and then give me the nose bump


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> I knew Kodi wouldn't be cast aside, but I didn't know whether he had received all his titles. I forgot he is working on his Utility title. Does he have everything else, or are there more titles to be had?


No, that's not the end even in AKC&#8230; But so far, he's only his BN and PDC in AKC&#8230; He's ready for Open&#8230;except for the stays. So we've been working in CDSP and the AKC Pre- classes, where there are no group stays while we chip away at those. But even after he finishes Utility in both CDSP and AKC, there is still his UDX in both. I am not sure _I_ will ever be an AKC OTCH level handler, but in CDSP, it's based on Q's earned, not on beating other dogs, so there is no reason he can't achieve his CDSP OTCH. Then there's two more levels in Agility, he hasn't finished his AKC RAE (though I'm not sure I want to bother with that one) &#8230;And then there is UKC, and ASCA and NADAC and USDAA&#8230; You can go a LONG time without running out of titles on a dog who competes in obedience, rally AND agility. 

Even when that's all done, (or if he shows signs of wanting to slow down) we haven't even TOUCHED Nose Work, which I've kind of put aside as his "retirement sport". 



sandypaws said:


> If you do conformation with the new puppy, maybe I'll see you at the Cranberry Cluster this September. Bud and I work the entrance gate on Thursday and I stewart rally on Sunday. I am also the corresponding secretary for the club now, having been voted in this year. I usually see Kathy competing in rally. Last year she did a brace with Laci and Blaze. It was interesting to watch. I also know that Pam shows in conformation and, of course, Elinor showed Tony there a few years back. One of the consistently strong competitors each year, however, is Fuzzy Farm. They just had two litters in February and are planning on keeping two or three puppies to show.


We may be able to come down, but I'm not sure. IT seems that something always interferes with that show, whether it's WCRL, or vacation time. This year, I've got a series of 3 talks I'm giving in Vermont and Montreal in Sept., and we're planning on taking the dogs and the travel trailer and turning it all into a nice vacation at the same time.

Yes, The Lawrences are always active in Havanese. Nice to hear they have some puppies coming along!


----------



## NickieTwo (Jun 17, 2013)

Do Willow's pups have names yet?


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

It should be so cute with Kodi and a new pup! He will probably follow Kodi around and imitate him. Toilet training should be a breeze! Clicker training at home might be interesting. I can just picture the little one right in the middle of things! Anyway, it should be exciting and fun!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> It should be so cute with Kodi and a new pup! He will probably follow Kodi around and imitate him. Toilet training should be a breeze! Clicker training at home might be interesting. I can just picture the little one right in the middle of things! Anyway, it should be exciting and fun!


From what I've seen, dogs are pretty good at figuring out who is getting clicked. The pup (and Kodi!) will need to learn to stay in "place" or else be crated when I'm doing serious work with the other one. I'm really hoping for "place" on a mat, as it is less restrictive in terms of seeing what's going on, and is good training in and of itself.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I you go to Tom's website he has the names listed. 
Four litters....puppy heaven!!!


----------



## LovellCS (Mar 2, 2015)

They're adorable, Tom! We're really looking forward to meeting them!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Wow, all the litters are beautiful. The creams are adorable. Good job, Momma's.


----------

